# OH140 ticking / fuel leak / runs rough



## Fortressbeast (Mar 21, 2008)

I finally got it running and it seemed smooth. Took it out and cut the grass. When i came back in it seemed dripping fuel out the atospheric vent, the ticking was loader and it is running rough again.

I plan on disconnecting the drive shaft and mower desk tonight to eliminate them as a cause of the rough running (thinking maybe the shaft has a wobble that is shaking the engine).

My thought on the carb is that the engine is running rough and the float is unable to stay closed (rebuilt the carb again last night this didnt solve the leak and now it almost stalled when i tried to increase speed).

I've posted a video to better show what im dealing with:






any suggestions would be wonderful
thanks for your time


----------



## philgood0316 (Aug 13, 2009)

I see it dripping fuel out of the bowl top when you rebuilt the carb and installed the new seat there should have been a little ring or circle if you choose on one side it needs to be facing down also replace all the gaskets and seals for the carb.


----------



## hd4ou (Aug 25, 2009)

http://www.lawn-mower-shop.com/pic2.jpg

heres a pic of the rings or circles Phil is talking about.


----------



## Fortressbeast (Mar 21, 2008)

*Seat*

I actually bought 2 rebuilt kits and neither of the inlet seats had a ring "indent" like the picture you posted. Instead there was 4 ( i think it was 4) tiny circles imprinted on one side and a beveled edge on the other. I inserted it so the inlet needle would seat on the beveled edge.

the kit also included a new spring for the float, a bowl gasket, and 2 fiber gaskets for the high speed nut (one for inside the bowl and the other on the outside, one was thinner than the other so i put it on the inside). I was considering removeing the fiber gasket from inside the bowl to see if that helps. To me it looks like there is some fuel coming out the vent. 

Ill post a picture of the inlet seat this evening maybe i put it in upside down?

thanks for the advice.


----------



## Fortressbeast (Mar 21, 2008)

*just noticed*

on the picture you posted it refers to a tecumseh carb. This engine actually has a Walbro lmh-24. Maybe this is why there is no groove on the inlet seat?


----------



## Fortressbeast (Mar 21, 2008)

*Seats*

Last night on the way home i stopped and picked up a generic tecumseh carb rebuild kit. i checked and the out side diam. is the same as the walbro, the inside how ever is smaller. I have posted a pic of them both, the one from the walbro kit is the black one on the left. I put it in divites first so the needle sits on the side with the beveled edge.

thanks for the input / help


----------



## hd4ou (Aug 25, 2009)

Fortressbeast said:


> I actually bought 2 rebuilt kits and neither of the inlet seats had a ring "indent" like the picture you posted. Instead there was 4 ( i think it was 4) tiny circles imprinted on one side and a beveled edge on the other. I inserted it so the inlet needle would seat on the beveled edge.
> 
> the kit also included a new spring for the float, a bowl gasket, and 2 fiber gaskets for the high speed nut (one for inside the bowl and the other on the outside, one was thinner than the other so i put it on the inside). I was considering removeing the fiber gasket from inside the bowl to see if that helps. To me it looks like there is some fuel coming out the vent.
> 
> ...


dont think there should be a fiber washer on the inside. I could be wrong but i dont think it should be there. was there one there when you took it apart the 1st time? also in the 2 pics of the seat the white one clearly has the grove in it. i have never used the black one but i suspect the dimples go in first.


----------



## Fortressbeast (Mar 21, 2008)

There was no fiber gasket on the inside when i took it apart, but i know the last owner did have it apart at one time. The directions that came with the kit (as well as the engine manual i found online) stated that on the walbro should have one. So i put it in there.

This evening i plan on removing the gasket from inside the bowl to see if it runs better and stops leaking (im sure it will help with the leak around the upper part of the bowl not sure it will do anything for the vent leak). If it is still leaking out the vent i will then try the tecumseh seat instead of the walbro one. My only thought is that since it is a smaller inside diam. it may stop the vent leak but the then engine will run too lean. 

It doesnt seem to leak out of the vent until the engine is revved up. Is it possible that the float spring cant keep the float closed due to how rough the engine runs?

Has anyone tried seafoam before? I was going to get some on my way how to see if it will help out some, i assume there is build up carbon and maybe that is contributing to my issues (trying not to take the head off just yet as i dont have a new gasket ro the tools to remove the valves)

thanks and sorry for all the questions


----------



## hd4ou (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm a huge fan of seafoam but generally use it to keep the carb clean and clear out a little carbon if necessary.


----------



## Fortressbeast (Mar 21, 2008)

*better but not fixed*

I took the carb apart again and used a new kit. This time i left out the gasker on the inside of the bowl. This helped helped and seems to have stopped the leak around the bottom of the carb. It seems as though i still have an issue with the inlet, seat or float as it still leaks fuel out the vent. So i have ordered a new float and anoter rebuild kit( made the 26th time is the charm?).

As for the knocking: SeaFoam seems to have helped this some. At this point im of the thought that there isnt much else to be done and hope it will make it through the winter of clearing the driveway.


I'm sure the engine need a complete over haul but i dont have time to do that until the spring. I did a compression check and it was about 70lbs, no horrid but not great either from what i could find on the net. I put about an once of 30 oil in the chanber and did it again and i got about 110lbs so it would seem the rings are shot.....


----------



## hd4ou (Aug 25, 2009)

if this carb has been apart by others and you also I would definitely reset my float as it sounds like it is set to high allowing the bowl to overfill from the get go. maybe lower it a bit and see if this helps.


----------



## Fortressbeast (Mar 21, 2008)

*moving in the right direction*

Well I got the new float and kit and after messing around adjusting the tab it seems to be ok. I havent had a chance to take it out in the yard and give it a real test yet, but i have had no issues with leaking. I ran it at idle for a few minutes then up to full throttle for a a few. Once back at idle, nothing was pouring out of the vent hoping it is all sorted out this time :thumbsup:


----------



## hd4ou (Aug 25, 2009)

so far so good.:thumbsup: Let us know how it works out.


----------

